# Killer of Octopus



## nnorris

Would Φονιάς χταπόδι be the correct translation of "octopus killer" or "killer of octopus"?It may seem like a strange phrase but I need it for something I'm writing. Thanks!


----------



## artion

I didn't quite understand if you translate from english to Gr. or from Gr. to Eng.
Φονιάς χταπόδι means "killer octapus" (an octapus that kills). 
Φονιάς χταποδιών means "octopus killer" or "killer of octopus" (something or somebody who kills octopuses). Χταποδιών is plural (and has to be so).


----------



## nnorris

Thank you for your reply! Yes, it is Killer of Octopi (plural, you're right!) that I want to say.Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## ireney

"Φονιάς" is fine, but don't we usually use "δολοφόνος" instead? Could be just me of course.


----------



## elineo

ireney said:


> "Φονιάς" is fine, but don't we usually use "δολοφόνος" instead? Could be just me of course.



Για να δούμε λοιπόν τώρα τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _φονιάς_ και _δολοφόνος_. Επιφανειακά δεν υπάρχει αλλά είναι σίγουρο;


----------



## ireney

"Φονιάς" is anyone who commits a murder. "Δολοφόνος" is he who kills with intent. While we can of course use "φονιάς" for someone who commits murder on purpose, it's "δολοφόνος" that means just that. A guy who kills in a fit of passion surely wouldn't be called a "δολοφόνος" right? Anyway, there's that "δόλος" there that, as I see it, still is pertinent. "Φονιάς" is all inclusive, "δολοφόνος" isn't.
Back to wrapping presents.


----------



## Akritas

Unless nnoris actually meant the 'horrible killer who kills poor octopus' (sorry but I don't use octopi) as in a children's story perhaps, I don't think that in Greece we would use φονιάς or δολοφόνος. By the same token, a fisherman who catches tuna with a fishing rod would be φονέας τόνου;


----------



## cougr

nnorris said:


> Would Φονιάς χταπόδι be the correct translation of "octopus killer" or "killer of octopus"?It may seem like a strange phrase but I need it for something I'm writing. Thanks!



You could use the term _χταποδοκτόνος_.


----------



## Cosmas1

I agree with cougr. The best word to use would be χταποδοκτονος.  Δολοφονος and φονιας should be reserved for humans.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------

